# Ben From RI's Refinishes BBS RX-II



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

With summer winding down I'm ready to start getting back into refinishing some wheels  Many have been asking and I work on a "first set of wheels at my door" basis, so here we go. 

The wheels are BBS RX-II's for Sean Resendes, a semi local to RI/MA. The wheels will go through a general cleanup to factory style, fully polished lips and powder coated faces.

Here they are: 









They faces are a mess from a half finished refinishing.









The Lips are also a mess with some curbage









example











Faces are already at sandblasting :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In for progress. :beer:


----------



## oHSo EuRo (Aug 1, 2011)

Wheels are for Sean Resendes.** 

Lookin good so far. Can't wait to see finished project. 

Also, when these are finished I am putting them up for sale if anybody might become interested


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

in to watch the magic again!!!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry for lack of updates.. should have some pics up today:thumbup:


----------



## oHSo EuRo (Aug 1, 2011)

So much for those updated pics. :/


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oHSo EuRo (Aug 1, 2011)

Somebody buy these please.


----------

